

Show HN: My one month project, Statsgram.com: Website Optimization Tool - statsgram
http://www.statsgram.com

======
sergiotapia
Very elegant website!

I have a few questions. I ran it against one of my pet projects:
www.smitestreams.com and 5 errors popped up.

I'm confused specifically about the following:

============================

SEO Authority: Page Rank missing. - What exactly is this?

Security: Reputation - What is this?

============================

Fantastic project! Very well done and simple to use.

~~~
nikentic
Page Rank is a rank that Google uses for search results.

------
louthy
Doesn't seem to work. Try: meddbase.com
<http://statsgram.com/www/meddbase.com>

It says we don’t have google analytics – we do It says we don’t have
robots.txt – we do <http://www.meddbase.com/robots.txt> It says we don’t have
a site map – we do <http://www.meddbase.com/sitemap.xml> It says we’re based
in the USA??? That IP is registered to the UK – in fact it’s got the wrong IP.
It says 216.239.120.187 – we’re: 217.194.211.66

Any reason for these catastrophic inaccuracies?

------
ZirconCode
Very Nice, reminds me a lot of google's speed tool. One thing, your crawler
seems to have a small enough viewport for my website to switch to "mobile
mode". This may change quite a lot of things, depending on the site.

------
sushi
I am not sure which came first but the logo looks uncannily similar to
<http://sidebar.io/>

By the way, congratulations on shipping.

~~~
statsgram
My logo is better :)

------
ceejayoz
Looks neat. The "Statsgram" name I'm not sure about - my immediate thought was
"meh, another Instagram hashtag stat tracker?" and I'd have lost interest if
it wasn't on HN.

~~~
Fuzzwah
I misread the title at 1st and thought it was statsgasm.....

------
rexreed
WOT is giving this a big fat WARNING when you visit the site. "Warning! This
site has a poor reputation."

Check it out:
[https://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/statsgram.com?utm_source=...](https://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/statsgram.com?utm_source=addon&utm_content=warn-
viewsc)

" Amelyshark 03/09/2013

    
    
        Malicious content, viruses
    

keep out! Full of Viruses and Malware! "

Is this true?

~~~
statsgram
Statsgram has no viruses and Malware.

~~~
rexreed
You may want to resolve this with WOT -- with the Firefox WOT plugin, I get a
big warning that I have to click through in order to visit your site, not to
mention that there's derogatory comments & marks for your site. Check out the
link I posted above and follow the resolution procedures. Someone is bad-
mouthing your site / domain if it's not true...

------
yureka
Could you possibly show us the statsgram dashboard for statsgram.com? I'd like
to see how optimized your optimization tool is. :)

------
gommm
Cool website... I run it on a project and it says: WWW Resolve

This website without www doesn't redirect to www (or the opposite). It is
duplicate content.

but it actually does redirect with a 301 redirect.

One other question, where does it get the Visitors data it displays?

~~~
statsgram
Please recheck your website.

~~~
ivanhoe
I've noticed the same: My site does 301 redirect www -> no-www, but you
service doesn't detect this properly (I've entered the url without www). I've
double-checked the headers on my site, the problem is in your script...

------
hoopism
Waited about 5 min for results and gave up. Looks simple, need to improve
response time.

------
alexlatchford
Can you add an info box to some of the sections explaining more in detail
about them. I have no problems for me on most of them apart from the "Security
- Reputation" part which incidentally I am failing and would like to know why!

------
TheShihan
Doesn't work for me. Entered my site and then gave me a 404 after some
seconds.

~~~
statsgram
Show me your website.

~~~
theahindle
Same for me - 404 straight away

------
merah
Great looking service. FYI - There's a typo in your crawl screenshot
@<http://statsgram.com/img/main/crawl.png> Short Title - "lenght"

~~~
statsgram
Thanks

------
Uchikoma
For SERP tracking I like <http://norrth.com/app/serptracker/> which is 100
keywords for $19/month.

------
lhl
FYI, ran into some signup problems w/ a randomly generated 1Password (try:
'r:T%Z&HDzrs7[gp2Viak' for example) - it tells me I need "at least one
letter."

------
cmillard789
What differentiates you from hubspot? I'm impressed with the design/interface,
but agree that you should try and improve the response time if possible.

------
Torrents
A small typo under the Crawl Data section:

"Statsgram will crawls your site each day," should be

"Statsgram will crawl your site each day,"

~~~
statsgram
Thanks. I will change it.

------
benlar
Seems very similar to <http://www.woorank.com> but cheaper.

Few issues when running my site rottenapples.co.uk:

Dosen't recognise WWW resolve

Couldn't find robots.txt

Couldn't find the sitemap (uses a sitemap index)

Did you know your site has a poor WOT reputation
(<http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/statsgram.com>)?

~~~
statsgram
About WOT Reputation: Big thanks to our competitors...

------
mongomango
Is it a copy of woorank.com ?

I made some test, it looks very unreliable. I will stay with woorank.

~~~
me_bx
yes, it is really a pale copy of Woorank.

I hope he will incorporate different features, and opt in for a UI that is
more distinct from Woorank's...

Funny also that it's presented here as a 'mone Month project' although
articles from Aug. 2012 speak about it:
[http://www.makeuseof.com/dir/statsgram-check-website-
trafic-...](http://www.makeuseof.com/dir/statsgram-check-website-trafic-html-
info-whois-other-stats/)

------
markhall
Looks beautiful and very descriptive. This is something that I definitely will
consider exploring

------
malenm
One small typo under 'Crawl Data' - Dublicate titles should be Duplicate
titles

~~~
statsgram
Ohhh, thanks a lot!

------
nikentic
Liking this project. What kind of new features are in the pipeline?

~~~
statsgram
Bug fixes :)

~~~
lukashed
That's it?

~~~
statsgram
At the moment - yes.

~~~
stevelaz
Good for you for concentrating on bug fixes BEFORE writing new code!

Congrats on the release and best of luck! :-)

~~~
statsgram
Thanks! :)

------
whulze
It returns a 404 when you run it on www.google.com.

------
pbjorklund
From the FAQ:

Do you charge VAT? No.

How come?

------
itry
Where does the "related websites" info come from?

~~~
statsgram
We use third-party API

------
Uchikoma
"Die" is not a bad keyword in German ;-)

~~~
statsgram
No comments ;-)

------
statsgram
Guys, do you have Dribbble.com invite?

